# The best way to show client's proofs..



## RowmyF (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey everyone...

What sites do you guys use to show clients proofs?


----------



## julie32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi there.

Do you have your own website? If so, is there a way to have an online proofing gallery? That's what I have, I give the client a secure login and they can view their proofs for 2 weeks....


----------



## Alphaem (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm experimenting with imp3.com which I found out about on this forum. So far I like what I'm seeing, I will try and show you a sample next week if it works out.


----------



## JmPhotos (Dec 5, 2007)

I've just recently started to do online proofing with my new photography business.  Currently I am creating a photo gallery with Adobe Photoshop 5.0 and pasting the link on my website for the client to click on and view their proofs in a slideshow presentation.  It's free for now.


----------



## Cinka (Dec 7, 2007)

Alphaem said:


> I'm experimenting with imp3.com which I found out about on this forum. So far I like what I'm seeing, I will try and show you a sample next week if it works out.



imp3.com doesn't look like anything - just a static links site.


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 7, 2007)

I just make a proof CD, with small pictures on it.


----------



## usayit (Dec 7, 2007)

Recently used this to make an online web gallery.  It will convert to lower resolution jpgs automatically.  What you end up with is a single folder with everything needed.

I then burn it to CD and use that to present proofs using a web browser.  

It includes templates with various styles that include adding a style frame around the photos.... Some of the frames are a bit abnoxious but it further prevents people from using the proofs to make prints.  


The only gotcha is that it runs on mac OS  only.

http://www.myriad-online.com/en/products/galerie.htm


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

I like to sit down with them and show the images in projection or widescreen.


----------

